# Welp, I ordered a Legator B stock yesterday



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 3, 2019)

It was on clearance for $179, and I was legitimately broke but looking for an extended range 7. As far as specs go, it's genuinely unrivaled at $179, though it's original price I think was like $499.

I have no idea whatsoever what is going to show up, but I'm making a thread to document what does, both because if it sucks: guitar drama is fun, and if it's good: wow what a great deal, Legator is a great brand for the money, etc.


----------



## Vyn (Nov 3, 2019)

Following this one with interest - giving the condition some 'A' stock has arrived in, I wonder what it takes for them to actually class a guitar as 'B' stock...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 3, 2019)

Hold onto yer butts.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 3, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Following this one with interest - giving the condition some 'A' stock has arrived in, I wonder what it takes for them to actually class a guitar as 'B' stock...



Indeed, my thoughts exactly. I'm pretty good at fixer uppers, but Legator has provided some serious lemons, this might be the ultimate test.


----------



## Masoo2 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm one of the few on here who ended up with a good one

$450 for a fanned fret 26.5-28 headless 8 string from Guitar Center's used selection (hassle free return) in mint condition was a no brainer for me, especially for my purposes (wanted longer than 27 inches, 9th fret parallel, and small enough to stow away/take with me)

They're one of the few companies as well offering >26.5 inch 7 strings, fanned fret 6/7/8s, 9 strings, etc all for pretty cheap

Are there lemons? Yeah, a _ton_ in fact. _*Too too many.*_ But man, when was the last time you saw a company offer a production 7 string with Fluences and a 28.5 inch scale or 8 strings with Fluences and a 30 inch scale? _Never_, but Legator did *until Josh Travis left*. And hell, they literally have a fanned fret 9 string with Guitarmory pickups on their website for like $1400. I'm sure the quality does NOT reflect the price, but good luck finding those specs elsewhere for anything near that cheap

If you can get one with hassle free returns and it meets the specs you want for the price, imo it's not that bad of a purchase

I'd take one over a comparably priced Ibanez or similar if I was in the ERG market, but something like a used Prestige would arguably be a better purchase if you wanted a 6er or a non-extended scale 7


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 3, 2019)

Legator offers all the djenty boi things at a decent price. The thing about Ibanez comparatively is that, well, they're just kinda boring. Granted they've started to cater a bit to the bevel-y, burl maple, ERG crowd, but generally speaking if you ask what a good first 7 string is you'll still get reccomended a 7321 or any used prestige variation more than anything else because Ibanez makes very nice guitars. 

Legator, though, have very nice aesthetics, and you can often get one for a good price point with some cool looking features. If they had good quality they'd probably dominate the market, but they just can't seem to get it down like the bigger brands.

Still, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't excited.


----------



## Vyn (Nov 3, 2019)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Legator offers all the djenty boi things at a decent price. The thing about Ibanez comparatively is that, well, they're just kinda boring. Granted they've started to cater a bit to the bevel-y, burl maple, ERG crowd, but generally speaking if you ask what a good first 7 string is you'll still get reccomended a 7321 or any used prestige variation more than anything else because Ibanez makes very nice guitars.
> 
> Legator, though, have very nice aesthetics, and you can often get one for a good price point with some cool looking features. If they had good quality they'd probably dominate the market, but they just can't seem to get it down like the bigger brands.
> 
> Still, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't excited.



It's worth noting that while a used prestige may be boring, the price you can find one for means that depending on your budget you can refinish it with whatever you like and not have a hole the size of the Grand Canyon in your pocket.


----------



## bzhang9 (Nov 3, 2019)

you actually can't be disappointed for that price, worse case just flip it for 100 more on craigslist or something


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 3, 2019)

I hope it comes in great! Should be super cool. Is it a unique fanned fret or something with unique paint job?


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 4, 2019)

I ordered one last week. Multi-scale 7 string with a burl charcoal finish. Bstock clearance for $229. I couldn't resist. Fingers crossed it's decent and a good intro to fanned fret 7 strings. I wouldn't have bought it if it wasn't that price. Sure looks nice in the pic:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 4, 2019)

hopefully you get something decent. Having played their lower end and pro models, I'd say it's not impossible, but they didn't get the bad rap they currently have for no reason.. The couple that I've played were ok at best, but still worse than other comparably priced guitars.


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 4, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> hopefully you get something decent. Having played their lower end and pro models, I'd say it's not impossible, but they didn't get the bad rap they currently have for no reason.. The couple that I've played were ok at best, but still worse than other comparably priced guitars.



I currently have a 20 year old 22 fret Strat I bought in South Korea when I was working there so it may be an upgrade even if it's still not the greatest quality  For $229 I'll take the risk.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 4, 2019)

the first NGD to give someone tetanus somehow


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 5, 2019)

I ordered this model, in this exact finish. Haven't gotten it yet, don't know if legator does shipping notifications or not. 

It's funny because the sample picture has obvious flaws: the nut is wonky, the bridge is a little off, etc.

But at $170 it's really hard to be upset.


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 5, 2019)

Supposed to take 7-10 days from ordering to ship and then we'll get a shipping notification. Someone on Reddit ordered one of the clearance ones about a week before me and it's shipped.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Nov 5, 2019)

Did you order a 'newer' production date model? Sorry I don't have a timeline really but I've posted on here before about how atrocious even their official website pictures have looked... But I feel like in the last (or last two?) NAMM footage I saw, the Legator booth was going out of it's way to say that their quality was up and was even admitting to having QC issues in the past. Haven't really followed them but a lot of what I see from them on my social media feeds nowadays has me thinking, "yea that looks like it costed about that much" which is an improvement.

Really interested in what a lower-end B-stock will end up getting you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 5, 2019)

vortex_infinium said:


> Did you order a 'newer' production date model? Sorry I don't have a timeline really but I've posted on here before about how atrocious even their official website pictures have looked... But I feel like in the last (or last two?) NAMM footage I saw, the Legator booth was going out of it's way to say that their quality was up and was even admitting to having QC issues in the past. Haven't really followed them but a lot of what I see from them on my social media feeds nowadays has me thinking, "yea that looks like it costed about that much" which is an improvement.
> 
> Really interested in what a lower-end B-stock will end up getting you. Fingers crossed.



I really have no idea, there's no indication or anything. There was only one picture, I don't even know if it's bolt on or neck through, Legator is mysterious like that. 


QUADDITY said:


> Supposed to take 7-10 days from ordering to ship and then we'll get a shipping notification. Someone on Reddit ordered one of the clearance ones about a week before me and it's shipped.



Ah OK, thanks man. Yours looks awesome!


----------



## Adieu (Nov 5, 2019)

So it's unknown if Bstock means finish, function, or customer return/unknown?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 5, 2019)

Well, to me it is anyways. 

It just says might be cosmetic damage, perfectly functional and it still has a year warranty so, yeah.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah, they Have some decent looking guitars. I wish they had Agile level quality. And even if the quality was less, their crazier stuff is waaaaay too expensive. No way I’m paying $1000 for a Legator 9 string. Or their “custom” fees. And even regular guitars go on “clearance” like 20 minutes after they release them.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 6, 2019)

So for reals... it's C-stock then?


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 6, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, they Have some decent looking guitars. I wish they had Agile level quality. And even if the quality was less, their crazier stuff is waaaaay too expensive. No way I’m paying $1000 for a Legator 9 string. Or their “custom” fees. And even regular guitars go on “clearance” like 20 minutes after they release them.



Yea seems like a lot of their guitars are like 50% off now this month. But for $229 with a note that says fully functional, 1 year warranty, and may have cosmetic blemishes I bit. If it sucks it will at least look cool sitting next to the amp haha. They also seem to have good customer service for lemons from some of the reviews I've seen. So we will see in a week or two. No delivery note yet.

Seems like any time I see Lucas Mann or Charles Caswell videos they are playing Legator guitars. But I don't think I'd be paying 2k for the CC model.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Nov 6, 2019)

QUADDITY said:


> Yea seems like a lot of their guitars are like 50% off now this month. But for $229 with a note that says fully functional, 1 year warranty, and may have cosmetic blemishes I bit. If it sucks it will at least look cool sitting next to the amp haha. They also seem to have good customer service for lemons from some of the reviews I've seen. So we will see in a week or two. No delivery note yet.
> 
> Seems like any time I see Lucas Mann or Charles Caswell videos they are playing Legator guitars. But I don't think I'd be paying 2k for the CC model.



Lol their guitars are always on "sale"


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 6, 2019)

Tipically the world disaster ! It's shit but it's cheap, so be sheep !


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 7, 2019)

77zark77 said:


> Tipically the world disaster ! It's shit but it's cheap, so be sheep !



WTF does this even mean? World disaster? Be a sheep because I bought a clearance Bstock on a whim from Legator?


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 7, 2019)

QUADDITY said:


> WTF does this even mean? World disaster? Be a sheep because I bought a clearance Bstock on a whim from Legator?



I believe they are trying to say “This is the problem with society. People will buy anything even garbage so long as it’s cheap. And then they’re directly calling you a sheep for purchasing something “just because it’s cheap.”

Not that I agree or disagree, just offering some input. I’m just here for a review.


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 7, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I believe they are trying to say “This is the problem with society. People will buy anything even garbage so long as it’s cheap. And then they’re directly calling you a sheep for purchasing something “just because it’s cheap.”
> 
> Not that I agree or disagree, just offering some input. I’m just here for a review.



Thanks mate, I'm better at fomulas, my English is bad


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 7, 2019)

77zark77 said:


> Thanks mate, I'm better at fomulas, my English is bad



No worries about your English.


----------



## bassplayer8 (Nov 7, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Not that I agree or disagree, just offering some input. I’m just here for a review.




TBH I'm mostly here for the drama so keep the shit flying boys xD


----------



## fcv (Nov 7, 2019)

vortex_infinium said:


> Did you order a 'newer' production date model? Sorry I don't have a timeline really but I've posted on here before about how atrocious even their official website pictures have looked... But I feel like in the last (or last two?) NAMM footage I saw, the Legator booth was going out of it's way to say that their quality was up and was even admitting to having QC issues in the past. Haven't really followed them but a lot of what I see from them on my social media feeds nowadays has me thinking, "yea that looks like it costed about that much" which is an improvement.
> 
> Really interested in what a lower-end B-stock will end up getting you. Fingers crossed.



Looking at the site I think it's safe to say it's one of the older models, as they changed the naming scheme.(old was all numbered 100/200/300/400, new has a name, performance/overdrive/x) When they did the overhaul earlier this year they removed all old models for the new section and dumped all the old models into clearance, so I'd guess it's probably not actually B stock, just old stock.

Personally I'd have gone with the N7-300 for $100 more. Most of the issues I've personally seen with their guitars have been bolt-on neck related, with the neck throughs usually being fine. Not entirely sure what that N7-200 is there, but the 300s are always neck throughs.


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 7, 2019)

Well call me a sheep or whatever. IDGAF. I'll post if the guitar is worth anything whenever I get it. Yea I bought it because it was cheap, I really wasn't looking to buy a guitar it was an impulse buy, but I also was drawn to site by watching some of my favorite guitar players who both happen to endorse and play Legator.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 7, 2019)

fcv said:


> Looking at the site I think it's safe to say it's one of the older models, as they changed the naming scheme.(old was all numbered 100/200/300/400, new has a name, performance/overdrive/x) When they did the overhaul earlier this year they removed all old models for the new section and dumped all the old models into clearance, so I'd guess it's probably not actually B stock, just old stock.
> 
> Personally I'd have gone with the N7-300 for $100 more. Most of the issues I've personally seen with their guitars have been bolt-on neck related, with the neck throughs usually being fine. Not entirely sure what that N7-200 is there, but the 300s are always neck throughs.



I didn't know any of that. Is there like, some kind of archived history of Legator? Aside from build flaws, another thing that I think is a little frustrating is how little information there is about their previous guitars, and even their current ones just have a single, front facing stock photo at times. Legator is such a weird brand! 

I won't be upset if it sucks though, at the price I'd still consider it to be a good deal even if it have sharp fret ends, or a shitty nut, whatever. I've got files, wood glue, etc. I'm not a guitar Karen.


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 7, 2019)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I didn't know any of that. Is there like, some kind of archived history of Legator? Aside from build flaws, another thing that I think is a little frustrating is how little information there is about their previous guitars, and even their current ones just have a single, front facing stock photo at times. Legator is such a weird brand!
> 
> I won't be upset if it sucks though, at the price I'd still consider it to be a good deal even if it have sharp fret ends, or a shitty nut, whatever. I've got files, wood glue, etc. I'm not a guitar Karen.


 
Same here this world destroying sheep is quite capable of making a few repairs, installing new pickups, etc.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 7, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I believe they are trying to say “This is the problem with society. People will buy anything even garbage so long as it’s cheap. And then they’re directly calling you a sheep for purchasing something “just because it’s cheap.”
> 
> Not that I agree or disagree, just offering some input. I’m just here for a review.




I don't know if that's the problem with society, but it is absolutely true that the only reason I bought this guitar is because it's cheap. Well, and the 27" scale.


----------



## sezna (Nov 7, 2019)

Did this arrive yet? I’ve been waiting for the punchline.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 8, 2019)

sezna said:


> Did this arrive yet? I’ve been waiting for the punchline.



Hasn't even shipped yet man, sorry. 

Don't you worry, I'll be excessively thorough and note every single imperfection to the point of ridiculousness, while likely concluding with a 'but still, for the money...' kind of thing.


----------



## Merrekof (Nov 8, 2019)

I totally get you OP. With those specs it is either a 500$ legator or a 5k custom!

I also love a good deal, though this seems more like a gamble.

Looking forward to the rest of this thread!


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 8, 2019)

This guy got the same model OP ordered on B stock clearance. https://www.reddit.com/r/guitarporn/comments/dt5eoe/finally_shes_here/

"mustard_tiger2112

Well ive never bought a new guitar till this one. So quality is good. The action set on it is almost perfect for me. Low enough for effortless hammer ons. Super lightweight. And the “blemishes” arent even really there just like a scratch on one of the tuners and headstock but who cares haha. The body style is very comfy up against your torso. Rounded edges but still sharp looking. My only complaint is the pickups could be hotter but im changing those anyways since theyre korean. But all on all im very happy. Well worth the wait
"


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 8, 2019)

Seems like a noob though, did he even inspect the soldering or look for borderline microscopic tool marks on the fretboard? Also what quality of foam is holding up the pickups? I only want he high quality foam holding my pickups up.


----------



## bassplayer8 (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm sorry but if your guitar doesn't come with the entire family tree of the luthier/cnc machine that made your guitar to ensure it comes from a pure bloodline is it even worth it?


----------



## zenonshandro (Nov 8, 2019)

High-Quality-Pickup-Foam Master Race


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 11, 2019)

zenonshandro said:


> High-Quality-Pickup-Foam Master Race



Step 1: Buy favorite pickups.
Step 2: Remove old pickups.
Step 3: Install new pickups.

Still no shipping notice...


----------



## zenonshandro (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 11, 2019)

I wonder if that guy is someone in this thread... 

Yeah, no shipping notification for me either. I'm in Seattle so from California it's usually just a day or two once it does ship at least. Also, Amazon.


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 11, 2019)

This forum sure allows giant image trolling. That meme went over my head. People act on this forum once you buy a guitar that's it. You can't replace or improve anything.

I heard from Legator this morning that it's currently taking 12 business days to ship out so mine should be shipping later this week. I'm in Arizona so it should be a quick ship.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 11, 2019)

QUADDITY said:


> This forum sure allows giant image trolling. That meme went over my head. People act on this forum once you buy a guitar that's it. You can't replace or improve anything.
> 
> I heard from Legator this morning that it's currently taking 12 business days to ship out so mine should be shipping later this week. I'm in Arizona so it should be a quick ship.



Lol

12 business days Bstock means one of two things:

1) not-yet-returned merchandise
2) not-yet-manufactured expected QC fail


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 11, 2019)

Adieu said:


> Lol
> 
> 12 business days Bstock means one of two things:
> 
> ...



Could also mean since it states on their website 10-12 business days for a guitar to ship that it takes 10-12 business days.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 11, 2019)

QUADDITY said:


> Could also mean since it states on their website 10-12 business days for a guitar to ship that it takes 10-12 business days.



3 weeks?

Nah that means they don't actually have it... yet.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 11, 2019)

As much as I love me some jumping to negative conclusions, none of us actually know what that means, as we don't work for them. Their standard shipping is 10-12 days for all their products.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 11, 2019)

Shipping direct from China.


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 11, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> Shipping direct from China.



Noob these aren't made in China. That's too expensive now a days. Probably Indonesia. This site has a lot of trolls but they aren't good ones. #idiocracy


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 11, 2019)

I don't think they're trolling, though. 10-12 days is an unusual time frame to ship a guitar, I could get why they'd think it would be either of those outcomes (and it might be being shipped directly from their offshore facility or any of those scenarios). The only Chinese guitar I've ever owned was from NK, and it took about 3 weeks to get here, and considering how Legator's can come in set-up wise it's logical that they may ship directly from offshore facility, to Legator, to us.


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 11, 2019)

I bought a $200 guitar I expect a $200 guitar even if it sold for much more originally. The guy on reddit got his b stock Ninja 7 in about 12 business days. These guys posting a bunch of guitar porn to show off (like the guy with like 9 Ibanez guitars in a star shape that posted crap on this thread... sooo cool dude! Pat yourself on the back!) and then put us down for buying a cheapo guitar mean nothing. Other than I'll just not be on this forum after I post my review.


----------



## BigViolin (Nov 11, 2019)

.


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 11, 2019)

BigViolin said:


> Naw, you'll probably not be on this forum for other reasons.


 
:O trolls gonna troll... why did you edit your post that's not very troll like?


----------



## Vyn (Nov 11, 2019)

Chill guys. Nothing wrong with a cheap guitar at all, and there's some bangers to be had for not that much coin. The issue with Legator has been their ability to continually churn out lemons (and when I say lemons I don't mean there's a finish flaw here and there, I mean the instrument is fucking unplayable without spending the price of the guitar and then some with a good guitar tech/luthier). There are plenty of other budget companies making reliable/solid instruments with varied feature sets that are not Legator.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 11, 2019)

QUADDITY said:


> I bought a $200 guitar I expect a $200 guitar even if it sold for much more originally. The guy on reddit got his b stock Ninja 7 in about 12 business days. These guys posting a bunch of guitar porn to show off (like the guy with like 9 Ibanez guitars in a star shape that posted crap on this thread... sooo cool dude! Pat yourself on the back!) and then put us down for buying a cheapo guitar mean nothing. Other than I'll just not be on this forum after I post my review.



Woah dude; chill lol. Nobody is trying to put you down. People are putting down _Legator_ because they have an atrocious and laughable track record.
Check this video out, this was one of the first big Legator disasters that made the rounds around here. This is why people look down on that company [and not you]:


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 11, 2019)

I mean, I don't really give a fuck about any of that drama up there. ^

Part of me hopes it's terrible for the lulz, part of me hopes it's fucking incredible, also for the lulz.

I purchased some fret levelers and erasers from Amazon and I've been watching Crimson guitar tutorials. I've prepared myself for this moment.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 11, 2019)

I hope the guitar is good because then a guy will have a good guitar!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 11, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> I hope the guitar is good because then a guy will have a good guitar!



If I wanted a good guitar why would I buy a $179 b-stock Legator? This is an experiment.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 11, 2019)

QUADDITY said:


> I bought a $200 guitar I expect a $200 guitar even if it sold for much more originally. The guy on reddit got his b stock Ninja 7 in about 12 business days. These guys posting a bunch of guitar porn to show off (like the guy with like 9 Ibanez guitars in a star shape that posted crap on this thread... sooo cool dude! Pat yourself on the back!) and then put us down for buying a cheapo guitar mean nothing. Other than I'll just not be on this forum after I post my review.



my 200 dollar guitar is pretty awesome and was legit bought with no information or reviews. 

Buying a legator with all the info out there and expecting something good...yikes

volde gets a pass because he’s not a genius. And bought the guitar for shits and giggles.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 11, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> my 200 dollar guitar is pretty awesome and was legit bought with no information or reviews.
> 
> Buying a legator with all the info out there and expecting something good...yikes
> 
> volde gets a pass because he’s not a genius. And bought the guitar for shits and giggles.



On the one hand, it is a statement of fact that I am not a genius. 

On the other hand, what the fuck, man?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 11, 2019)

QUADDITY said:


> Could also mean since it states on their website 10-12 business days for a guitar to ship that it takes 10-12 business days.



B-stock means they've gotten a return or have a guitar on hand that didn't mean their QC standards, but they're still on hand. At the very least, this just means their shipping practices are garbage. It shouldn't take more than a day or two to SHIP a guitar. Even shitty private owners of secondhand gear with excuses up the ass (my mom is sick and I had to go to the hospital today so I'll ship tomorrow [queue 3 days until they actually ship] ) haven't taken 10+ days in my experience. 

With cheap gear, my expectation is always very low, so I'm sure it'll be sort of worth it in the end. 10-12 days to even ship it, even if it's what they quote, is still really bad. At least you're keen on waiting for it, though. Can't get mad if they don't break their own (asinine) terms.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 11, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> B-stock means they've gotten a return or have a guitar on hand that didn't mean their QC standards, but they're still on hand. At the very least, this just means their shipping practices are garbage. It shouldn't take more than a day or two to SHIP a guitar. Even shitty private owners of secondhand gear with excuses up the ass (my mom is sick and I had to go to the hospital today so I'll ship tomorrow [queue 3 days until they actually ship] ) haven't taken 10+ days in my experience.



Eh...they might only take the time out of their normal production process to ship B-stock once per week. Lots of companies only ship "parts" 1 day every week or two if it's not a significant portion of their business.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 12, 2019)

That's kind of a weird business practice in and of itself. Any time I've ever ordered b-stock anything, it followed the typical "ships in 24 hours on business days" policy 99% of places have. Weird that they'd have a different shipping policy just because something is b-stock. In fact, it's a GENERAL 10-12 days regardless. Even more interesting and sketchy to me is that:



> All orders will be processed and shipped about 10-12 Days after receiving your order and may take up to an additional 15 days to receive depending on location"



With their return policy being:



> You may return items in the original packaging within 14 days of purchase with a valid receipt or proof of purchase.



So it can take anywhere between 10-12 days after you purchase the item that it even goes out the door, you might wait 15 days after to recieve it. So now, you're expected to get the guitar at best in 11 days after purchasing, giving you three days to decide if it's a dud, and at worst 27 days, well after purchase, where you've now gone near on twice the return window. It says to contact them if more than 14 days goes by and they can try to appease you so maybe they would honor it (in which case, revise the wording), but for it to be any sort of meaningful return window with those silly shipping times, it should be 14 days from when you receive the guitar, not from date of purchase.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 12, 2019)

They're just waiting for the orders to accumulate to a certain batch size. Nothing out of the ordinary for a vendor with a niche product.

They rent warehouse space, contract with a shipping service, and need to hit certain order sizes to justify order pullers lumping them on a pallet to send to the repacking and shipping service.

As for the extended timetables for receiving the item, they're basing it off of the longest ship time their shipping contractor uses. 

This is all logistics 101 stuff. 

We've just become so accustomed to Amazon and other huge box stores that are happy to eat all the shipping and handling costs and/or ship in such volume they pretty much make their own rates.


----------



## Merrekof (Nov 12, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> We've just become so accustomed to Amazon and other huge box stores that are happy to eat all the shipping and handling costs and/or ship in such volume they pretty much make their own rates.


This boggles me sometimes. I prefer buying local but they usually have limited stock so they have to backorder..wich takes 2 -3 weeks. Then I go online and see thesame product "order before 10pm, get you're item tomorrow!"


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 13, 2019)

It has shipped so we'll see what I get. My expectations are low.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 13, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're just waiting for the orders to accumulate to a certain batch size. Nothing out of the ordinary for a vendor with a niche product.
> 
> They rent warehouse space, contract with a shipping service, and need to hit certain order sizes to justify order pullers lumping them on a pallet to send to the repacking and shipping service.
> 
> ...



Perhaps longer lead times are to be expected with smaller companies (especially ones selling niche gear at low prices), and perhaps YOU can personally clarify. Not that I intend to buy from them or anything, as I have no desire for a legator, and I'd probably get a more concrete answer from them directly, but what about the return policy? It specifically says from date of purchase, not date received. Am I wrong in assuming this is not a great deal? The way it's worded, it sounds kind of scary. Take 10-12 days to ship, 2-5+ days in shipping, you're at your "14 days from day of purchase."

Quaddity ordered 9 days ago according to this thread, that leaves 5 days to receive and decide if it's too much of a dud to keep. Usually return policies are very specifically worded, so I'm just confused. Perhaps I will shoot them an e-mail to see what's up. Better to ask them than anyone on this forum with no real ties to them.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 13, 2019)

QUADDITY said:


> It has shipped so we'll see what I get. My expectations are low.



Awesome! I bet it'll be better than people are saying man, people around these parts are a bit melodramatic when it comes to guitar imperfections.


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 13, 2019)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Awesome! I bet it'll be better than people are saying man, people around these parts are a bit melodramatic when it comes to guitar imperfections.



It's going to be fun to try it out Friday QC nightmare or not 

Scheduled Delivery
Friday 11/15/2019


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 14, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> Quaddity ordered 9 days ago according to this thread, that leaves 5 days to receive and decide if it's too much of a dud to keep.



I've never once seen a single vendor *not* count the return time from date of *receipt* of the instrument. One cannot analyze a guitar whilst in transit. 


Rev.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 14, 2019)

That was my worry. I've since e-mailed them and it is in fact date of receipt. I swear wording on return policies used to be way more clear and specific, but apparently I'm mistaken as I just looked up a handful of other stores and it's worded the same way. Folks should be fine in this case.


----------



## xzacx (Nov 14, 2019)

I wouldn't worry too much about their return policy—it's easily within the window of PayPal and credit card coverage. So even if all went wrong, I'd think however you paid would have you covered if they gave you a hard time.


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 14, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> I swear wording on return policies used to be way more clear and specific, but apparently I'm mistaken as I just looked up a handful of other stores and it's worded the same way. Folks should be fine in this case.



Keep in mind many of these online stores also have a brick & mortar location or several of them. So that date of purchase policy would apply to those in store buyers and it's probably simpler to just write out one policy then clarify when people ask about online buys. Buying online though it's pretty much always been counted from date of delivery.


Rev.


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm quite pleased with what I received. Looks like it's B stock because of some blemishes in the finish there's a couple of darker circles in the finish. The guitar appears to be a recent year Ninja as the headstock has straight string pull. Soldering looked fine and the back plate still had the protective plastic on it. No sharp fret ends or tooling marks that I can see on the fretboard. I love the look of the veined light fretboard against the dark guitar. Haven't played it for more than an hour yet but it plays nice. Nice thin neck. Pickups are generic but I can get a good variety of tones out of them. Getting used to the fanned frets did not take much time it's going take me longer getting used to the 7th string and best place for palm muting and pinch harmonics. I definitely feel like I got my money's worth for $229.








https://photos.app.goo.gl/7zd3nARro6LqcUWSA
https://photos.app.goo.gl/j2NZtVJ1uG8m7BUZA
https://photos.app.goo.gl/yXNjZx2U5t61pAfm8


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 16, 2019)

Interesting. Would you be happy if it was $799, B-stock blemishes aside?

Still no shipping notice on my end, which I'd be lying if I didn't say was irritating considering I placed my order on the 2nd and it said 10-12 days to get to me.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 16, 2019)

What are threads like these trying to prove? There's nothing accurate about buying a single guitar and telling people it was crap or not. With a sample size of 1, you should have bought 10 and then made an accurate call on wether or not they have improved and how consistent they are. I'm really glad it worked out for you, but pretending that they are not anything but inconsistent is more damaging to the community flagging 9 other dudes to go and buy cheap Legators and most of them could get burned and you got lucky. 

Lets not even bring up the fact that no one here commented on that Reddit Legator being totally fucked up. Either the neck is installed at an angle or the bridge is mounted improperly. And at even $200, I'd still jump on an RG7321 and know for a fact I will end up with with a consistently good guitar that many still play to this day. 

Legator is still crap, don't need to burn 100 - 200 to be reminded of that yet again.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 16, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> What are threads like these trying to prove? There's nothing accurate about buying a single guitar and telling people it was crap or not. With a sample size of 1, you should have bought 10 and then made an accurate call on wether or not they have improved and how consistent they are. I'm really glad it worked out for you, but pretending that they are not anything but inconsistent is more damaging to the community flagging 9 other dudes to go and buy cheap Legators and most of them could get burned and you got lucky.
> 
> Lets not even bring up the fact that no one here commented on that Reddit Legator being totally fucked up. Either the neck is installed at an angle or the bridge is mounted improperly. And at even $200, I'd still jump on an RG7321 and know for a fact I will end up with with a consistently good guitar that many still play to this day.
> 
> ...



I don't really think the intention of this thread is to prove anything, but to just buy a guitar from a brand with notoriously wish-wash quality and discuss the outcome. I don't think anyone said that their guitar was a declarative representation of their quality, or anything that you're saying, actually. Also, relax man. Let's be friends.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 16, 2019)

Even if you don't personally intend it to do so, it will absolutely push other guitarists to take the plunge. I'm totally relaxed, but I don't think you understand my point, this is like every Kiesel bro who gets one and tries to say everyone who ever got screwed was probably just a hater with high standards. 

I still think it's an extreme waste of cash.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 16, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Even if you don't personally intend it to do so, it will absolutely push other guitarists to take the plunge. I'm totally relaxed, but I don't think you understand my point, this is like every Kiesel bro who gets one and tries to say everyone who ever got screwed was probably just a hater with high standards.
> 
> I still think it's an extreme waste of cash.



I mean, your point is just based on several specific variables that might but probably won't happen. Odds are it'll just be a regular guitar with some basic flaws like any other offshore brand, but the wildcard of previous unfortunate quality control make it a fun endeavor, hence the 5 pages of responses. 

I'm glad you're calm. Your making up points that no one had said and assertively arguing with them made me think you might be a little uncalm.

Still can't believe this thing hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 16, 2019)

The only question I have is, why did you buy a guitar if you were broke? Guitars are a luxury, not a necessity, and it doesn't make sense to buy one that has a track record of being shit. Poor money management on two fronts.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 16, 2019)

MikeH said:


> The only question I have is, why did you buy a guitar if you were broke? Guitars are a luxury, not a necessity, and it doesn't make sense to buy one that has a track record of being shit. Poor money management on two fronts.



Well, I think initially it's important to note that my finances really aren't your business, and that you're being a huge jerk for judging my money management, especially considering you don't know the specifics. That said, I don't really care, just felt that was worth noting. 

I've joined a new musical project that requires a 7 string guitar, and it downtunes to drop G#, so I wanted a ERG to accommodate that. To be clear, by 'broke' I mean that Christmas is coming up soon and I have two kids and a wife, two new video games came out that I purchased, etc and so forth, thus I feel that it's prudent to be stingy with my finances for frivolous purchases.

To your second point, I've been looking for another guitar to modify and hone my modest luthiery tinkering on. I've got a set of 7 string pickups laying around, fret files and erasers, nut lubricant and the works in my closet, I think I even have an old set of Grover 7 string tuners...I'm genuinely stoked to get this guy and get to work on it.


----------



## QUADDITY (Nov 16, 2019)

For me I looked up the reviews there was only a few on you tube and they were several years old. I was watching Charles Caswell shred his signature model went to the website. Saw my guitar in clearance and figured WTH I've made $200 or more just commenting in this thread. I'm old with a good job. Gave them a chance and I'm happy with what I bought. Had it been $800 I would not have bought it or been happy with it for that amount of money. I don't care if people buy a Legator guitar based off mine. Do your own research. A bunch of people that don't own a guitar brand but say it sucks based off a few reviews on a forum means nothing. You got some Ibanez for $200 you feel is superior good for you.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 16, 2019)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I mean, your point is just based on several specific variables that might but probably won't happen. Odds are it'll just be a regular guitar with some basic flaws like any other offshore brand, but the wildcard of previous unfortunate quality control make it a fun endeavor, hence the 5 pages of responses.
> 
> I'm glad you're calm. Your making up points that no one had said and assertively arguing with them made me think you might be a little uncalm.
> 
> Still can't believe this thing hasn't shipped yet.




Still has one or two days to ship, technically, maybe even more. Weekends don't typically count since they're not business days. It's technically only been 10 business days, so it should be shipping soon. Maybe Monday or Tuesday is my guess.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 16, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> What are threads like these trying to prove? There's nothing accurate about buying a single guitar and telling people it was crap or not. With a sample size of 1, you should have bought 10 and then made an accurate call on wether or not they have improved and how consistent they are. I'm really glad it worked out for you, but pretending that they are not anything but inconsistent is more damaging to the community flagging 9 other dudes to go and buy cheap Legators and most of them could get burned and you got lucky.
> 
> Lets not even bring up the fact that no one here commented on that Reddit Legator being totally fucked up. Either the neck is installed at an angle or the bridge is mounted improperly. And at even $200, I'd still jump on an RG7321 and know for a fact I will end up with with a consistently good guitar that many still play to this day.
> 
> ...



This is clearly just a bolt on guitar that needs the neck alignment adjusted. I have gotten $3000 EBMM BFR’s that were just as bad. I just don’t get why everyone has such a vendetta for this company. All of the flaws I have seen blown way out of proportion are pretty par for the course for any lower end to midrange import guitars.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 16, 2019)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Well, I think initially it's important to note that my finances really aren't your business, and that you're being a huge jerk for judging my money management, especially considering you don't know the specifics. That said, I don't really care, just felt that was worth noting.



Not saying the commentary was okay or anything, but it's not like he poked and prodded. You put in your OP that you were "broke" which typically means you're out til next paycheck. You didn't provide much context, so how did you expect no one to say this at some point.



QUADDITY said:


> For me I looked up the reviews there was only a few on you tube and they were several years old. I was watching Charles Caswell shred his signature model went to the website. Saw my guitar in clearance and figured WTH I've made $200 or more just commenting in this thread. I'm old with a good job. Gave them a chance and I'm happy with what I bought. Had it been $800 I would not have bought it or been happy with it for that amount of money. I don't care if people buy a Legator guitar based off mine. Do your own research. A bunch of people that don't own a guitar brand but say it sucks based off a few reviews on a forum means nothing. You got some Ibanez for $200 you feel is superior good for you.



That's all well and good, and just because you're wealthy doesn't mean it's any less prudent to waste money on a potential lemon. You can do whatever you want with your money, but don't get riled up when people who have owned and not come in and tell you something has historically been shit, which by some basic thinking you can make a critical choice to purchase from them or not.



yellowv said:


> This is clearly just a bolt on guitar that needs the neck alignment adjusted. I have gotten $3000 EBMM BFR’s that were just as bad. I just don’t get why everyone has such a vendetta for this company. All of the flaws I have seen blown way out of proportion are pretty par for the course for any lower end to midrange import guitars.



I know you had several EBMMs back in the day, and from experience you do tend to let people know when you get lemons which I don't ever recall happening for EBMM Neck Pocket issues. I'd love to be proven wrong, but I've never had a single misaligned neck pocket and my EBMM sample pool is 3 dozen large.

It's not a vendetta dude, just because you got one recently and it turned out great doesn't mean you HAVE to defend the company. Everyone seems to do this, even I've been guilty of it. You buy something and the second you see someone critique the brands you own you jump in and downplay or defend the company, there's no benefit here. You won't get discounts or appreciation from Legator for giving them a pass in discussions, they're a business and you're a consumer.

How would you defend any flaw in that Arnold Unbiased review? I'd love to hear it.


I'm genuinely shocked at how easy it is to win favor with guitarists, it's no wonder Bernie Rico/Sherman/Decibel can pull of what they all did.


----------



## Masoo2 (Nov 16, 2019)

as someone who owns one and has owned/currently owns EBMMs, MIJ Ibanez/Jacksons, MII Ibanez/ESPs, etc... my thing is there is no reason NOT to support companies coming out with well specced affordable guitars, even if lemons occur

I was SO excited to find a sub $1000 fanned fret 8 string with the exact scale lengths and parallel fret placement I wanted, especially after being thoroughly disappointed with the Ibanez fanned offerings and not being a fan of the Agiles I tried

more choices is ALWAYS a good thing in the market, especially in the budget guitar range where it actually allows people to try out certain features without taking a multi thousand dollar gamble on a custom

worst case just return it, it isn't a big deal at all


----------



## narad (Nov 16, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm genuinely shocked at how easy it is to win favor with guitarists, it's no wonder Bernie Rico/Sherman/Decibel can pull of what they all did.



From the guy that defends Aristides charging a ~300EUR fee to paint a shade they haven't done before.

I generally agree with the sentiment though, but that's some weird human cognitive fallacy. Everyone seems prone to brand loyalty even when it doesn't actually curry any favor with the brand -- maybe it stems from some general predisposition towards loyalty that would be evolutionary advantageous when applied to people.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 16, 2019)

narad said:


> From the guy that defends Aristides charging a ~300EUR fee to paint a shade they haven't done before.
> 
> I generally agree with the sentiment though, but that's some weird human cognitive fallacy. Everyone seems prone to brand loyalty even when it doesn't actually curry any favor with the brand -- maybe it stems from some general predisposition towards loyalty that would be evolutionary advantageous when applied to people.



First off, I never defended that. And 2nd off, 'coming from the guy' insinuates I'm blindly telling you that an upcharge like that is fine. Clearly not as I've never ordered a custom finish, only what's currently available.

But apparently you missed this



> *even I've been guilty of it.*





You've made some spicy takes yourself in the privacy of our chat but I'm not going to call you out in public about those 

In general I realized how stupid it was to toot how good a corporation is a few years back, but I will absolutely remind people how bad shit ones can be. But unreciprocated loyalty is still as pointless as it has been for me in recent years. I'm generally more appreciative and supportive of Aristides in my discussions because they've gone above and beyond for me and have a flawless track record, something I personally find worth mentioning when the discussion calls for it.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 17, 2019)

Jesus Christ, please stop flooding my awesome, innocent thread with abstract melodrama. This thread is an experiment in ordering a cheap guitar from a questionable manufacturer and seeing what shows up. Everything else you're mentioning is being invented by and argued against by you. 

If you don't like it, you don't have to be apart of it.


----------



## narad (Nov 17, 2019)

Less of an experiment and more of a gamble, I'd say.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 17, 2019)

Dude, don't post a topic for discussion if you don't want discussion 

I added a relevant first response to the thread (Which you swiftly disregarded the fucked up Legator), and I think every response you've shot back to me can be boiled down to "You mad bro?", "Why are you commenting on my thread", and "Those things *might *not happen" 

If you want an echo chamber, there's probably a Legator FB group you can find and take part in.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 17, 2019)

That's not at all what's happening. Let's reorganize this for clarity.

I make a thread about my getting a B Stock Legator to see how it turns up. All is going well for several pages. Suddenly, you turn up like an old man yelling at a cloud providing random points that weren't made and then proceed to argue them, seemingly at no one yet everyone in particular. I tell you that no one made these points and you're quiet in apparent acknowledgment, all is well. Then, unfortunately, some people address the points that no one made, and now you're all talking about these points which, in fact, were not what the intention or what the point of the thread is or has been until you showed up.

So again, please stop.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Nov 17, 2019)

I had no idea buying shitty import Legators for fun was actually SERIOUS FUCKING BUSINESS


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 17, 2019)

Asking you what the intent of the thread is and this experiment you're running are "random points"? That was a question bro, one you never seemed to answer correctly other than you having some extra cash and willing to take a gamble. And of course no one made that point, do we need to branch into a whole other thread just to address a related but different line of thinking? You're not making sense here, I made a question, showed how flawed this experiment is IF the goal was what I outlined, expressed shock for no one noticing (even the owner) the Legator's serious flaw, and made a SINGLE statement.

Listen dude, I hope you get your Legator and it's great. That's all I'll ever wish on every person making any guitar purchase.

But I will still stand up for my original single statement, throwing money at a manufacturer that historically has let people down is a stupid waste of money, you don't need to respond to me and you can frankly ignore me. But you keep replying to me with these bottom of the barrel "stop raining on my day" responses


----------



## eggy in a bready (Nov 17, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Asking you what the intent of the thread is and this experiment you're running are "random points"? That was a question bro, one you never seemed to answer correctly other than you having some extra cash and willing to take a gamble. And of course no one made that point, do we need to branch into a whole other thread just to address a related but different line of thinking? You're not making sense here, I made a question, showed how flawed this experiment is IF the goal was what I outlined, expressed shock for no one noticing (even the owner) the Legator's serious flaw, and made a SINGLE statement.
> 
> Listen dude, I hope you get your Legator and it's great. That's all I'll ever wish on every person making any guitar purchase.
> 
> But I will still stand up for my original single statement, throwing money at a manufacturer that historically has let people down is a stupid waste of money, you don't need to respond to me and you can frankly ignore me. But you keep replying to me with these bottom of the barrel "stop raining on my day" responses


Show me on the doll where Mr. Legator touched you


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 17, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Asking you what the intent of the thread is and this experiment you're running are "random points"? That was a question bro, one you never seemed to answer correctly other than you having some extra cash and willing to take a gamble. And of course no one made that point, do we need to branch into a whole other thread just to address a related but different line of thinking? You're not making sense here, I made a question, showed how flawed this experiment is IF the goal was what I outlined, expressed shock no one (even the owner) of the Legator glanced over the obvious flaw, and made a SINGLE statement.
> 
> Listen dude, I hope you get your Legator and it's great. That's all I'll ever wish on every person making any guitar purchase.
> 
> But I will still stand up for my original single statement, throwing money at a manufacturer that historically has let people down is a stupid waste of money, you don't need to respond to me and you can frankly ignore me. But you keep replying to me with these bottom of the barrel "stop raining on my day" responses



I'm confused. It seems like you're mistaking your not liking my responses with there simply being no responses, or incredibly simplified variations of my responses. 

Responding to what you just wrote with similar responses that I've already stated, perhaps more directly said to appease you, would simply be a circular digression of conversation and would cloud the thread up with more melodrama, which I've already adamantly stated I do not desire to do.

I don't understand what you're not understanding, and I don't know how I could state my intentions in a clearer way.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 17, 2019)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Jesus Christ, please stop flooding my awesome, innocent thread with abstract melodrama. This thread is an experiment in ordering a cheap guitar from a questionable manufacturer and seeing what shows up. Everything else you're mentioning is being invented by and argued against by you.
> 
> If you don't like it, you don't have to be apart of it.



Apologies for possible insensitivity but why would someone who is, as you say, "legit broke" experiment with over $100 worth of money. I've been legit broke, and I stress out about buying food that costs more than a dollar.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 17, 2019)

It's only circular because you're not moving the discussion forward, my friend.

"What's the point of this experiment" -> "Just cause, and I know the history of the brand but lets see what happens anyways" -> "Do you understand that this is just ammo for brand apologists?" -> "I guess the guitar could have problems but we'll just have to see"

That was the entirety of our discussion, non-verbatim/summarized. Our discussion on those talking points did and should have died there. I LITERALLY only replied to you because you got upset at someone calling you financially irresponsible given you're spending excess funds when you literally only tell us that you are broke atm. Completely unrelated to our original conversation which ended at the top of page 5, but now you're whining about a conversation that already ended and telling me *I'm *being circular?

Dude I can't tell if you're being obtuse, or just genuinely fucking with me at this point anymore


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 17, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> Apologies for possible insensitivity but why would someone who is, as you say, "legit broke" experiment with over $100 worth of money. I've been legit broke, and I stress out about buying food that costs more than a dollar.



Not insensitive at all. Legit broke may have been an embellishment.

I think of guitar money a bit differently than regular money. In this case, with all my other funds comfortably paid, I only had maybe 2-300 dollars of guitar money to spend on a ERG 7 string. In the world of guitar, especially extended range guitars, I consider that to be broke.

I'm fortunate to be in a position financially where broke isn't what it was when I was in college, so if anything I'm the one being insensitive.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 17, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> It's only circular because you're not moving the discussion forward, my friend.
> 
> "What's the point of this experiment" -> "Just cause, and I know the history of the brand but lets see what happens anyways" -> "Do you understand that this is just ammo for brand apologists?" -> "I guess the guitar could have problems but we'll just have to see"
> 
> ...



You keep doing this thing where you rephrase the conversation in incredibly specific, pointedly exaggerated terms instead of letting them rest on their own, and I feel like that's simply the misunderstanding as a whole. What I'm saying, and what you're saying I'm saying, are quite different. I can't imagine this is going to improve in the future, as even when I've regrouped my synapses in concise terms you've inaccurately chopped it down to a sentiment that is hardly even objectively discernable from what I've said, multiple times now.

So I'll just say, please stop posting in the thread, as it's proven chaotic.


----------



## Avedas (Nov 17, 2019)

Is this the guitar version of wallstreetbets?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 17, 2019)

Lord Voldemort said:


> You keep doing this thing where you rephrase the conversation in incredibly specific, pointedly exaggerated terms instead of letting them rest on their own, and I feel like that's simply the misunderstanding as a whole. What I'm saying, and what you're saying I'm saying, are quite different. I can't imagine this is going to improve in the future, as even when I've regrouped my synapses in concise terms you've inaccurately chopped it down to a sentiment that is hardly even objectively discernable from what I've said, multiple times now.
> 
> So I'll just say, please stop posting in the thread, as it's proven chaotic.



So you are just being obtuse, because I'm not going to sit and quote 4 comments and break them down verbatim when they're right there in plain sight for you to understand.

Our conversation ended by your 2nd response to me, and any commentary afterwards was in relation to you saying you were broke. But you keep discussing the conversation that ended, how hard is it to understand that? You're the only person making this discussion circular, and it's pretty disingenuous that you're painting it like I'm taking your word out of context when I flat out state that those are non-verbatim summaries of our comments.

Just gonna ignore you from now on, hope your guitar is solid. Peace.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 17, 2019)

MikeH said:


> ..... Guitars are a luxury, not a necessity,



Blasphemer! Blasphemer! I must have guitar to survive! I will die without it! First they took my blankie and then my skateboard, but they will not take my guitar damn it! No sir! Give me guitar or give me death!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 17, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> So you are just being obtuse, because I'm not going to sit and quote 4 comments and break them down verbatim when they're right there in plain sight for you to understand.
> 
> Our conversation ended by your 2nd response to me, and any commentary afterwards was in relation to you saying you were broke. But you keep discussing the conversation that ended, how hard is it to understand that? You're the only person making this discussion circular, and it's pretty disingenuous that you're painting it like I'm taking your word out of context when I flat out state that those are non-verbatim summaries of our comments.
> 
> Just gonna ignore you from now on, hope your guitar is solid. Peace.



I can't help but point out even if it's a little petty, the entire thing you just wrote is literally incorrectly paraphrasing and specifically addressing points you've invented from things I said, instead of specifically what I said, once again. You must drive your wife nuts. 

That would be great, thanks.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 17, 2019)

It definitely was, but fitting for someone who can't hold a discussion and progress it to save their life


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2019)

See, this is why we don't do "pre-NGD" threads. 

Six pages of arguing over a guitar that hasn't materialized yet.


----------



## narad (Nov 17, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> See, this is why we don't do "pre-NGD" threads.
> 
> Six pages of arguing over a guitar that hasn't materialized yet.



No Pre-NGD threads is my favorite SSO rule.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey @Lord Voldemort, make a thread when it shows up. I'm closing this thread.


----------

